# Wanted: Brass for Reloading



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm looking for the following brass for reloading. I will buy or may have some brass you might need. Please let me know what you have. Thanks.

I need:

.357 Magnum
10MM
.44 Magnum
.45 Long Colt
45-70
.243
.270
30-30

I will also buy oddball lots that you don't have a use for.


----------



## tc556guy (May 28, 2013)

Wish I'd known that you needed 10 mm. I sent off 3000 casings to my commercial reloaders this year only to hear they'd stopped reloading 10 mm brass.
I have a LOT of once fired 40 S & W if you have any use for that caliber


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm well stocked on 40. Thank you.




tc556guy said:


> Wish I'd known that you needed 10 mm. I sent off 3000 casings to my commercial reloaders this year only to hear they'd stopped reloading 10 mm brass.
> I have a LOT of once fired 40 S & W if you have any use for that caliber


----------



## Stanimals2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Let me see what I have , I have a bunch of different range brass most of which is once fired from the concealed carry course's at our club. I know there is a boat load of 38,40 and 45 but thinking its all 45 auto not LC


----------

